# Tri Club Salinas,Monterey Ca



## surfingdad (Jun 18, 2005)

I would like to start a Tri club for the Salinas, Monterey and Pacific Grove area.Just checking
too see if their are any other people who would be interested in getting togther on monthly basis for talks on training and going to area triathlons.


----------



## Pelley (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey, 

Im coming out of salinas, 16 and a hardcore mountain biker. I was thinking of doing one of those off road triathlons. Doesnt seem like you got that much interest in the area.


----------



## PeterParker (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey, I'm actually in Salinas and am very interested in triathlons. I just did my first a few weeks back. I'm currently looking into picking up a road bike due to the lack of off road tris available.

Peter


----------



## insanebikerboy (Apr 22, 2005)

*triathlete in monterey*

hey guys, 
i'm new to the area and a roadie/triathlete. I'm coming off of a slight injury so haven't been able to ride for a few months but I've got several tri's including an ironman under my belt, so if you have anything or wanna get together for some training let me know! Later guys.

Red


----------



## surfingdad (Jun 18, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for getting back too me. If are interested in getting togther let me know when would be a good time either one of you. I know their has too be more than 3 people who are interested in doing Tri in this area, so come on people speak up and be heard.
Surfingdad


----------



## PeterParker (Jul 13, 2005)

well, it happened. I have a road bike now... Anyone know any good roads for riding? I'm tempted just to go of on the roads throughout Fort Ord seeing as this area lacks wide enough roads for bicyclists.

Peter


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Couple of leads for you..*



surfingdad said:


> I would like to start a Tri club for the Salinas, Monterey and Pacific Grove area.Just checking
> too see if their are any other people who would be interested in getting togther on monthly basis for talks on training and going to area triathlons.


www.cvtriclub.com and www.vcmonterey.org both are great clubs near you with alot of local knowledge. There are road rides every day it seems and also early morning swims and runs. Good luck!!


----------

